# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Help! Melanotan 2 Spots

## JMan06

Hey im 8 days in to my loading phase of melanotan 2. I started with .5mg ed for 3 days and now am at 1mg ed till i reach my desired colour then ill maintain at .5mg every 3 days...

Problem is that already I have a bunch of new little brown spots appearing all over my face and a few on my body. How normal is this? And will this go away whenever I stop taking it or is this permanent now??? How much worse will they get if I continue?

Thank you!

----------


## JMan06

bump?

----------


## Choppers

yes some areas of the body tend to get enhanced freckles / brown spots and pigmentation occurs at sightly different times. 

I have a patch on my stomach that looks almost a birthmark that pops up. The more I inject eventually it balances out a bit.

But if you keep using, I've found that eventually it balances out. Are you getting natural sunlight too? Extra sunlight helps me balance out my pigmentation I've found.

No its not permanent. The colouration tends to disappate after stopping so don't worry.

Sadly MT2 doesn't get an even colouring all over as some areas of the body get more sunlight naturaly (face and lower arms) rather than legs which are notoriously slow to colour. 

The trick is to try and balance it out. 

I'd also consider a session or two in the Tanning salon once you've got a good base but don't make it a regular thing. Natural sunlight is better but depends in the World where you are.

----------


## Bryan2

Unfortunately the answer to this is......deal with it.

It is what it is, wont get worse and you will get used to it

----------


## 956Vette

Consider dosing less, more frequently. Keep the dose in the range of 200-500mcg

----------


## JMan06

okay. will the new freckles that have formed go away after I stop using?

----------


## JMan06

i dont want to be left with these permanent new freckles all over my face!

----------


## Choppers

yes they fade and go away. In my case, eventually everything catches up and they get hidden.

----------


## 956Vette

> yes they fade and go away. In my case, eventually everything catches up and they get hidden.


I have even had a birth mark fade away/blend in...completely out of the equation at the present  :Cool: 

Everyone is so different when it comes to their sun damage and MSH

----------


## JMan06

im talkin bout if i were to stop altogether and return to my natty color would the new freckles and brown spots from the mt2 go away? i think what you guys are saying is that continued use makes them blend in as you get darker...

----------


## Choppers

I've found they have but thats me. They go through a stage of getting browner as it is naturally darker pigment but then the lighter pigment catches up and it hides. Once you stop the lighter stuff fades first and then the darker pigmentation. I am pretty sure my skin has taken on a slight semi permanent darker tone even when off cycle. I look at photos from 5 years ago and photos now off MT2 and well after Summer/Autumn and my skin is def darker. My wife thinks the same too. Weird. 

If you still suspect then keep track of it after more doses and a bit more sunlight and make a decision then? Play it cautious if you're worried.

I also had a birth mark blend in and another previously unnoticed one get darker. Its skin. We have to realize its not perfectly continuous in its nature and pigment.

But I still swear by this stuff and will use for as long as I can get my mitts on it!  :Smilie:

----------


## 956Vette

> im talkin bout if i were to stop altogether and return to my natty color would the new freckles and brown spots from the mt2 go away? i think what you guys are saying is that continued use makes them blend in as you get darker...


choppers gave solid insight, better than I could say it  :Smilie:  

Problem is you left out details in this thread about your skin type, goals, pigmentation, etc. Further you could have created the worst possible storm by loading with the stout dosage (we do not know). However it does sound normal and to be expected. First time users very often go through a phase which you outline.

Unfortunately if you stop, the peptide (and/or its action) remains for some time. I too have had _permanent_ change from the peptide usage...using for 5 yrs. Inquiring about a natural color gets grey and complicated again.... 

What our advice is to continue on with greater caution/care/diligence - bc it is very hard to advise in this arena. Youre at a crossroads presently - please keep us posted and hopefully we can redirect course  :Cool:

----------


## JMan06

im just gonna stop cold turkey and stick to sun tanning. im hoping the brown spots go away... but im unsure if a tanning bed will cause them to stay. tanning in a bed has never given me them before tho just the mt2 did.... im worried im stuck with them for life  :Frown:

----------


## 956Vette

Youve experienced the textbook worst possible scenario (dosing too high, too soon and quitting). Best of luck JMan. Wouldnt worry too much - we are here to help

----------


## Choppers

956Vette has hit the nail on the head. We know nothing of your doses, time on the peptide or starting skin colour or amount of exposure.

Why dont you post a few anonymous photos on here (if your comfortable) and we can give you our honest opinions? Admittedly we're not Dermatologists but I can compare your skin and freckles to mine (of European descent and lowish type 2 skin). 

I think that theres only so dark that freckles and moles can go i.e they look black but they're only varying shades of brown. They are the first to react to the MT2 as it is naturally darker pigment but with some added sunlight and taking your time you may be able to get through the clearly difficult stage your in.

If you've made your mind up and want off thats understandable but sun or tanning beds are for more damaging with serious long term consequences down the line. 

I live in Aus and they reckon 1 in 3 people will eventually get some form of Skin cancer in their lives. A sobering statistic......

----------


## JMan06

I am about skin type 2 to 3, I am italian however without any tanning my skin is a somewhat pale olive colour. I used .5mg (5 units) a day for 3 days then uped it to 1mg (10 units) per day for another 15 or so days. I experienced no negative sides other then some flushing the first day only and the freckles. I also noticed just my face and neck got very dark, as well my lips turned very dark brown which never happens when I tan in a bed a lot. (Didnt quite like that either)

----------


## Choppers

Ok as you have a naturally dark colour and Mediterranean skin, I wouldn't use that 1mg per day. Its not suprising that you've suddenly developed pigmentation.

Yeah the flushing on the 1st day only is the same as I have. I am guessing here but I think it might be your body detecting a foreign substance and reacting. But by the 2nd time it is familar to it and its nothing to worry about.

Building a good and steady base colour is really important. My skin usually takes about 3-4 vials to get to my preferred colour and I use 0.5mg per day more recently. If I was you, maybe consider starting with 0.3mg per day as you are already darker skinned and keep it steady with some natural Sun over a few weeks and reassess. 1mg per day for type 3 is too much and you will go very dark indeed very quickly.

Faces tend to get darkest due to continual exposure to the Sun. To balance out the colour put some sun cream on your face and take your top off to try and get an even colour on the rest of your body. 

You could also use lower SPF on your body than your face and it will blend well.

As for the dark lips, mine tend to have a very slight bluish tinge to it. Almost like I have been drinking red wine. Again this is just pigmentation in the lips. If it looks strong, reduce the dose and out some sun screen on your lips. Areas that do not have protection will get brown and the MT2 will work its magic.

I think the problem here is that you have underestimated the strength of MT2 for your specific skin type and the colour has developed too quickly and it has freaked you out a bit.

Reduce the dose, take some time, steady even exposure to the Sun and it should work itself out. 

Like we said before we all go through a slightly freckly/uneven brown colour before it balances out.

Keep us posted and sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

----------

